# What do you want for christmas!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Soooooo..... that time is comming!

Who has thier gift shopping done yet? I have some done.. but i still have a long way to go. I always wanna make it a good christmas for my sister, brother.. family.. But its so hard sometimes LOL

I asked for pet shop gift certificates cause i would love to get some good books. I really would love the amano collection of books.

I hope i get it.. *crosses fingers*

So did any of you ask for hobbist related stuff? Or... anything else?!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

My girlfriend got me 2 D. imitators for my Xmas present already... so this Xmas, I ain't expecting anymore presents.

I wouldn't mine more frogs though 

Or some nice Seven, Rock/Republic, Energie jeans or a couple nice sweaters


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOoooo 
That would be nice!


----------

